# habe kurze Definitionsfrage.



## Ahnungsloser (21. Feb 2005)

Hallo! 
Ich habe eine ganz kurze Frage zur Netzwerkprogrammierung.
Kann man ein Serverprogramm, das auf einem Port horcht und dort bestimmte Anfragen beantwortet, als Protokoll bezeichnen? Also wäre es (von den eigendlichen Funktionen mal abgesehen) mit dem FTP zu vergleichen?
Oder bezeichnet man dieses Programm dann anders?


----------



## Icewind (21. Feb 2005)

naja dein programm wäre ein server

protokoll ist der aufbau bzw die funktionen der nachrichten die dein server verschickt... (denk ich mir so in etwa, kenn keine offizielle definition des worts protokoll)


----------



## Sky (21. Feb 2005)

[url hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protokoll[/url]]Protokolle in der Informatik sind Regeln, die das Format, den Inhalt, die Bedeutung und die Reihenfolge gesendeter Nachrichten zwischen verschiedenen Instanzen festlegen,


----------

